# Cacher le dock sans supprimer l'espacement



## adam89 (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je poste sur le forum, car après une recherche non fructueuse je me demandais si quelqu'un avait rencontré ce problème...
En gros ce que je voudrais faire, c'est masquer le dock tout en gardant l'espacement avec le bas de l'écran quand on force les fenêtres en plein écran.
Pourquoi cela me demanderez-vous : parce que j'affiche des infos avec un thème bowtie et lorsque je passe les fenêtres en plein écran j'aimerais garder l'espacement en bas de l'écran pour voir les infos à tout moment.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Octobre 2010)

adam89 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je poste sur le forum, car après une recherche non fructueuse je me demandais si quelqu'un avait rencontré ce problème...
> En gros ce que je voudrais faire, c'est masquer le dock tout en gardant l'espacement avec le bas de l'écran quand on force les fenêtres en plein écran.
> ...


Bonjour

Le format du Dock dépend du format des icônes que tu as sélectionnées et du nombre d'icônes.

4 icônes en affichage 128 te laisse de la place, 30 icônes toujours en 128 vont être affichées en beaucoup plus petit, donc moins de place.

Donc il faut gérer ça avec la place demandé et le format du cadre du Dock affiché.

@+


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2010)

et mettre le dock à gauche ou à droite, ça n'aide pas ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (14 Octobre 2010)

Arlequin a dit:


> et mettre le dock à gauche ou à droite, ça n'aide pas ?


Bonsoir

Ce que recherche notre amis c'est avoir la place du Dock, sans qu'il soit visible.
Donc faire le formatage des fenêtres en faisant croire à ces dernière que le Dock est visible.

Le problème, c'est de savoir le format minimum du Dock pour que ces données soit affichées correctement.

@+


----------



## adam89 (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

ceslinstinct a tout à fait compris mon problème, et pour répondre à sa question concernant le format minimum du dock pour afficher correctement mes données, il faut à peu près 50 pixels de hauteur.

Quelqu'un a une idée ? Moi je pensais peut-être créer une marge qui empêcherait les fenêtres d'empiéter sur l'espace réservé aux données en bas ... Mais comment faire ? Est-ce qu'il existe des programmes qui font des choses comme ça ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ceslinstinct (15 Octobre 2010)

adam89 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> ceslinstinct a tout à fait compris mon problème, et pour répondre à sa question concernant le format minimum du dock pour afficher correctement mes données, il faut à peu près 50 pixels de hauteur.
> 
> ...


Bonsoir

Ce que tu recherche c'est que le système considère que pour l'affichage des fenêtres il considère que la hauteur de l'écran fait 50 pixels en moins en affichage plein écran.

Je sais pas faire.

Par contre demander que les fenêtres d'une même application soit en plein écran (chacune prenant la portion d'écran qui lui est attribué) ça fonctionne en faisant croire que le Dock est visible.

Il suffit alors de gérer le format du Dock, et quand il devient plus petit que ce qui est demandé l'obliger à garder le format désiré (si c'est possible dock caché, non testé).

La gestion du cadre du Dock se fait sur 3 mesures suivant où il se trouve, et non hauteur et largeur.

 COrentin

@+


----------

